# Soros's Foundation fights Irish Bankers over home foreclosures



## North Star (2 Feb 2017)

Morning all,

I just came across this article on Bloomberg
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-02/soros-s-foundation-fights-irish-bankers-over-home-foreclosures 

The case in Waterford is interesting. Has anyone any info on the judicial review ordered by the judge? At least this might give grounds for court registrars to delay reposessions..

Thanks Vincent


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Feb 2017)

Bit sketchy on details... read it and not clear exactly what EU laws are Ireland ignoring or breaching on repossessions?


----------



## Sarenco (2 Feb 2017)

I think this relates to the AIB v Counihan case - 
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...gages-must-take-account-of-eu-rules-1.2918096


----------



## Delboy (2 Feb 2017)

Soros is a threat to this country. Foreign agents like him and Chuck Feeney have poured 10's of millions at least into Ireland to support organisation they agree with which agitate and campaign for various social changes (mass migration, pro abortion as 2 examples). 
No questions asked (certainly not by the MSM), no restrictions put in place by our forever craven Governments. But as he's perceived to be 'of the left', it's ok, nothing to see here. 

Why run for elected office when you can subvert the whole process by throwing money at it from afar.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Feb 2017)

Delboy said:


> Soros is a threat to this country. Foreign agents like him and Chuck Feeney have poured 10's of millions at least into Ireland to support organisation they agree with which agitate and campaign for various social changes (mass migration, pro abortion as 2 examples).
> No questions asked (certainly not by the MSM), no restrictions put in place by our forever craven Governments. But as he's perceived to be 'of the left', it's ok, nothing to see here.
> 
> Why run for elected office when you can subvert the whole process by throwing money at it from afar.



What a horrible nasty little post.

Chuck Feeney has poured millions into this country alright. Most of it supporting higher education, much of that outside Dublin. Maybe its a plot to educate rural young people so that they will become migration and abortion supporting lefties. Or maybe its the single greatest act of support the Irish state has ever received from one individual.

Chuck Feeney has indeed financed organisations lobbying for social change in this country. The marriage equality campaign the most notable. You might not support that but you certainly had the opportunity to vote against it.

I'm just off to wash my hands.


----------



## Delboy (2 Feb 2017)

I'm entitled to my opinion as anyone else. And when I see foreign nationals pouring millions into this country to influence change around their own personal agendas, then I am feel entitled to question it.

You'll note I didn't refer to Chuck Feeney's Uni funding. If he wants to pour his money into projects like that, then best of luck to him.

But to start trying to remould a society in a foreign country as you think it should be and just because your a billionaire and can afford to do so, than that's wrong and dangerous. And the fact that we don't question it says a lot about Ireland.
If Steve Bannon or some Russian oligarch had been pouring millions into Ireland for the past 20 years, would we be as quiet on the issue?

Ireland already has 1 of the weakest repossession rates in the world v's the record number of defaults. It is nigh near on impossible to repossess a house here.
And yet they can tell Bloomberg that it's "pretty easy" to repossess a house in Ireland and they're going to ride in on their well funded white horse to ensure human rights are protected i.e. that no one gets evicted. And they can say something like that without being pulled on how factually wrong it is. No doubt some of his army of well paid NGO social justice warriors here in Ireland have been having a word in his ear ...more gravy for them and their friends.
And the rest of us pay higher interest rates to keep this farce on the go.

I think I'm the one that needs to wash my hands.


----------



## T McGibney (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Chuck Feeney has poured millions into this country alright. Most of it supporting higher education, much of that outside Dublin. Maybe its a plot to educate rural young people so that they will become migration and abortion supporting lefties. Or maybe its the single greatest act of support the Irish state has ever received from one individual.
> 
> Chuck Feeney has indeed financed organisations lobbying for social change in this country. The marriage equality campaign the most notable. You might not support that but you certainly had the opportunity to vote against it.
> 
> I'm just off to wash my hands.



Feeney has also lavishly bankrolled Sinn Féin. It's not by accident that they can employ hundreds of activists up and down the country - a resource that no other political party on the island can match.  If you're happy with this, good luck to you. I call it a perversion of democracy.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Feb 2017)

It really should not need George Soros to get the courts of Ireland to apply the law of the land (which now includes this EU directive) ...


----------



## cremeegg (2 Feb 2017)

T McGibney said:


> Feeney has also lavishly bankrolled Sinn Féin. It's not by accident that they can employ hundreds of activists up and down the country - a resource that no other political party on the island can match.  If you're happy with this, good luck to you. I call it a perversion of democracy.



If Sinn Fein are fundraising legally and Chuck Feeney is contributing legally, then your complaint should not be with them but rather with the legal position around funding political parties.

That is the work of previous Irish governments not SF nor Mr Feeney.

People with more money can buy more stuff than people with less. We don't seem to have a problem with this when its cars holidays etc. When its healthcare, education, housing we seem to be a little less comfortable.

The tension between free speech and the ability of people with more money to fund politics, was in the past resolved through collective organisations, trade Unions, farmers organisations etc. If you think that solution is no longer adequate, fine but it makes no sense to blame people who are committed to the existing arrangements.

In fact SFs commitment to the existing arrangement is one of the great achievements of Irish politics.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Feb 2017)

odyssey06 said:


> It really should not need George Soros to get the courts of Ireland to apply the law of the land (which now includes this EU directive) ...



Agreed, even if you think the law as it stands is inadequate, then you you should try to change it not rail against people who are trying to use it as it exists.


----------



## T McGibney (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> If Sinn Fein are fundraising legally and Chuck Feeney is contributing legally, then your complaint should not be with them but rather with the legal position around funding political parties.



I'm entitled to my views on both actually. And if the laws of the land facilitate the corruption of politics by tycoons, that does not excuse the actions or motives of the tycoons.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Feb 2017)

T McGibney said:


> I'm entitled to my views on both actually. And if the laws of the land facilitate the corruption of politics by tycoons, that does not excuse the actions or motives of the tycoons.



Sorry, corruption ? I am certainly not aware of any suggestion of corruption in connection with Chuck Feeney's funding of any organisation. Have you some grounds for that or is it just a word you like to throw about.


----------



## T McGibney (2 Feb 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Sorry, corruption ? I am certainly not aware of any suggestion of corruption in connection with Chuck Feeney's funding of any organisation. Have you some grounds for that or is it just a word you like to throw about.


Shedloads of a tycoon's money funneled into a political party is the essence of corruption of the political process, irrespective of whether any financial gain accrues to the donor. 

There is no suggestion whatsoever that Feeney ever stood to benefit financially from his sponsorship of Sinn Féin, btw, but that does not alter my point.


----------



## Bronte (2 Feb 2017)

Delboy said:


> Soros is a threat to this country. Foreign agents like him and Chuck Feeney have poured 10's of millions at least into Ireland to support organisation they agree with which agitate and campaign for various social changes (mass migration, pro abortion as 2 examples).
> No questions asked (certainly not by the MSM), no restrictions put in place by our forever craven Governments. But as he's perceived to be 'of the left', it's ok, nothing to see here.
> 
> Why run for elected office when you can subvert the whole process by throwing money at it from afar.



Well now let me see, who caused the mess that Ireland is cleaning up.  That would be the Irish bankers, the Irish regulator, the asleep Irish Central Bank and the Irish Politiicans who told people to commit suicide if they talked down the ecoomy.


----------



## Delboy (2 Feb 2017)

And whats that got to do with a foreign Billionaire agitating for change here? Except that he may have been 1 of those bond holders who got paid back in full?


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Feb 2017)

My understanding is that both Feeny & Soros,s foundations are largely free to decide what funds are used for without the dead hand of the two principals.

Its no great harm to have others have a peek at our beloved state , at worst they shake us up and at best have our interests at heart.
Yes , they can position themselves to support some strange people ,but on balance are they not positive forces?


----------



## Sarenco (2 Feb 2017)

Well, that escalated quickly!

Here's a link to the Counihan judgement referenced above and the response from the relevant Minister to a parliamentary question on the impact of the case from a couple of weeks ago:-

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

It looks likely that this development will simply add to the considerable costs and delays already associated with repossession proceedings.

This is obviously not a positive development for those hoping for lower mortgage rates any time soon.


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Feb 2017)

I always sigh when I see references to MSM (Mainstream Media) and SJW (Social Justice Warriors) as there's usually something xenophobic or racist bound to follow, possibly also including something about Men's Rights.


----------



## Delboy (2 Feb 2017)

The race card has been played. Conversation over.


----------



## demoivre (2 Feb 2017)

Sarenco said:


> I think this relates to the AIB v Counihan case -
> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...gages-must-take-account-of-eu-rules-1.2918096



Is this case now a valid defence and a reason for requesting an adjournment ?


----------



## Sarenco (2 Feb 2017)

demoivre said:


> Is this case now a valid defence and a reason for requesting an adjournment ?



Well, it's certainly a helpful precedent for any distressed borrower that is seeking to resist an application by a financial institution to summarily enforce a loan agreement.


----------



## Lone Star (6 Feb 2017)

Lots of Repossession cases may have been without jurisdiction - time will tell how big the mess may actually be - we are starting now to see Circuit Court Registrars being sued!!!! Murphy Ruling on Rateable Valuation, Master Honohan's various comments , Justice Max Barret's comments, The Hub-Ireland information, EU law.....it's all coming together!!!!


----------

